# Ebon Supply Company



## linvillegorge

This is gonna be fun.


----------



## mojo maestro




----------



## lab49232

Yay, a 17 year year old with ambition! Good for you.

Boo, yet another clueless 17 year old who thinks that the action sports apparel market is a flourishing industry and that by calling themselves a lifestyle brand they are different and unique! There's 80 billion other people out there who discovered they could screen print t-shirts as well... Oh and your goggles? Are you shitting me?

Go to college, trust me you're gonna need the degree. Well unless you're a trust fund kid which wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Manicmouse

EbonSupplyCo said:


> I've started up a clothing company, dedicated to supporting athletes, and *specifically skiers*.


Gotta work on that sales pitch 

Shirts -> Hoodies -> Goggles? Will somebody please think of the pants!! 

Best of luck to ya


----------



## Mystery2many

EBON+YOLO=DOUCHEBAGSKIERS.

Posting skier shit in here is asking for a serious flogging.

I just had a flash back of fucking moguls and ruined powder, thanks alot! 



:skibanana: :WTF:


----------



## Alkasquawlik

Mystery2many said:


> EBON+YOLO=DOUCHEBAGSKIERS.
> 
> Posting skier shit in here is asking for a serious flogging.
> 
> I just had a flash back of fucking moguls and ruined powder, thanks alot!
> 
> 
> 
> :skibanana: :WTF:




#socore


10char


----------



## Extremo

EbonSupplyCo said:


> We're just like you, and we want to give you the products you want, style you want, and support you along your way to fulfilling your goals within the sport.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I'll take all the product you want to give me. I wear XXL tall sweatshirts. Send a couple. I'll pm you with my address.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

EbonSupplyCo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've started up a clothing company, dedicated to supporting athletes, and specifically skiers. We're just starting out, but I hope that the snowboard community will embrace us and we can become a player in the industry. I'm 17 years old, a snowboarder, and a videographer, so is my business partner. We're just like you, and we want to give you the products you want, style you want, and support you along your way to fulfilling your goals within the sport.
> 
> Our products are currently primarily Shirts, and Hoodies, but we've recently expanded into Goggles. We'd love for you guys to check us out and give us some feedback. We truly do care about what you guys think, because thats what this is all about.
> 
> If you have the time and are interested, check out Ebon Supply Company | Extreme Sports Apparel and let us know what you think.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you confused? You're a snowboarder. Your partner is a snowboarder. Yet you want to promote to skiers? But for some reason you're on a snowboarding website? 

Also goggles? Jesus fucking Christ in the high heavens there are too many new upstart goggle companies and they're all getting theirs from the exact same factory. You know how I know this? The venting on yours is the exact same as every knock off EG2 Goggle I've seen. 

Also what the hell is this all about "Perfect for all lighting conditions, these mirrored lenses will reflect away the sun on bright days, but still let lots of light in on those darker days." That is so contradictory. 

Also your "team" page is hilarious one of your riders is wearing a set of Oakley Crowbars. Probably not the image you want to send when you're doing goggles. 

Why are your tees so expensive? 

Your name/logo/branding doesn't match. The name is a rip off of all the hipster clothing brands, the logo is generic as fuck, and your marketing well clearly you're killing it by being on here. 



Extremo said:


> I'll take all the product you want to give me. I wear XXL tall sweatshirts. Send a couple. I'll pm you with my address.


^ You should send him everything. 

My advice, either bring something to the table or fuck off.


----------



## StAntonRider

Hey don't listen to these guys they are all bots haha!!!!!12111!!!11!1! 

Go to freevisas1234;;1.china.gov for free visas and passports, absolutely no questions asked!!!121,,! limited time offer!!!


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

Manicmouse said:


> Gotta work on that sales pitch
> 
> Shirts -> Hoodies -> Goggles? Will somebody please think of the pants!!
> 
> Best of luck to ya


Skiers and snowboarders. Man, why can't we all get along.


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

lab49232 said:


> Yay, a 17 year year old with ambition! Good for you.
> 
> Boo, yet another clueless 17 year old who thinks that the action sports apparel market is a flourishing industry and that by calling themselves a lifestyle brand they are different and unique! There's 80 billion other people out there who discovered they could screen print t-shirts as well... Oh and your goggles? Are you shitting me?
> 
> Go to college, trust me you're gonna need the degree. Well unless you're a trust fund kid which wouldn't be surprising.


The fact you would say that makes me laugh so much. Don't you think we've considered that there are tons of other people doing the same thing? But consider this, how many of them are seeing success.. LOTS! So why couldn't that be us.

I'm curious what your problems are with the goggles? They're great quality, I use them all the time and I've put them up to the test. And we also actually don't make our shirts with screen printing.

Oh, and one more thing. I'm not a trust fund kid. I'm broke. Trying to pursue my dream while I can before I go off to college next year to get a "real job".


----------



## Argo

Im a supporter of doing something for yourself to try to make a living. Hope you do find success which in turn is fulfilling the dream. I am sure people like Wiredsport started small too and he has a huge place now. Why not try to do something innovative though? something a little different......

I have been contemplating opening up a shop or a restaurant/bar somewhere. I mean fuckit, why not try.... you may end up being they guy that actually finds success......


----------



## Nivek

What is your brand doing that every other for snowboarders by snowboarders brand isn't?

And for shits, compare what your doing to Gnarly and Dang. If you're doing something they aren't, then you might be on to something.


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

Nivek said:


> What is your brand doing that every other for snowboarders by snowboarders brand isn't?
> 
> And for shits, compare what your doing to Gnarly and Dang. If you're doing something they aren't, then you might be on to something.


Our goal is to give back to athletes as much as possible, obviously starting out, it's hard. But what we're doing right now is using sponsoring athletes and interacting with them as our only form of marketing. Which is not only cost effective, but it allows us to use the limited amount of money we have for marketing, to give products to snowboarders and skiers to use. Sure, it's not much right now, but if you get a free hoodie and pair of goggles as a sponsorship, you're saving money. Money you can spend to travel and go in contests etc.

Long term, we want to start up a program where a portion of our profits go directly to getting kids into the sport. Want to snowboard, but cant afford a board, or a pass? We want to have the program in place to help those kids out. Thats the goal. So to answer your question, social responsibility and close interaction with athletes is what makes us different. And yes, I know other companies are doing that, but not all of them, and lots of the ones that are don't do it well, we think we can do better. If we make it.


----------



## lab49232

EbonSupplyCo said:


> The fact you would say that makes me laugh so much. Don't you think we've considered that there are tons of other people doing the same thing? But consider this, *how many of them are seeing success.. LOTS! So why couldn't that be us.*
> 
> I'm curious what your problems are with the goggles? They're great quality, I use them all the time and I've put them up to the test. And we also actually don't make our shirts with screen printing.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing. I'm not a trust fund kid. I'm broke as sh*t. Trying to pursue my dream while I can before I go off to college next year to get a "real job". *Just because you hate what you're doing with your life, doesn't mean you need to dump on people with a dream.*
> 
> I realize saying this won't come across as the best marketing, but we're not a big corporation, we're real, we're just like you guys, trying to make something happen. And if you don't want to support that, that's totally fine, but I guess part of me believed some of you might.


Bahahahaha this just proves my point! The bold is 100% wrong, more like 500% wrong actually. Most are losing money! Even Burton just had to try and rebrand their entire line of clothing to start making up money. You obviously know nothing about the market there sunny boy. At 17 you got a lot to learn. Why on earth do you think these brands make money? You are aware these companies and shops that sell this stuff from HUGE brands are struggling and going under right? Obviously not...

My problem with the goggles? Well lets just say I know who you're getting them from. Therefor I know you didn't actually do any reasearch and development as you picked them off a line, which is all fine and well, but then you ask $150 for them??? Not sure what quantity you ordered them in, I'd assume you didn't have the money to order a ton but at most you put $30 in to them (if you paid more than that you must have bought VERY few and are REALLY bad at negotiating) and I can buy that exact goggle from the manufacturer you are using on eBay for $30... Whoops (I can provide a link if you need, but I don't feel the need to bring you down publicly any more)

Good for you for not being a trust fund kid blowing mom and dads money, losing your own money is the best way to learn. Next time research your market some before you go in to it and don't try to blow your product up in a forum of wolves who all know and work in the industry. Which brings me to your point of hating my job. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my job. I started working in the snowboard industry my freshman year of college when I was teaching at a resort. I still work in the industry only at a much higher level and have never had to spend one day of my life working in a cubicle. I did go to school, and I do use my degree. Hopefully you go on to have as much luck as I found and I do mean that.


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

lab49232 said:


> Bahahahaha this just proves my point! The bold is 100% wrong, more like 500% wrong actually. Most are losing money! Even Burton just had to try and rebrand their entire line of clothing to start making up money. You obviously know nothing about the market there sunny boy. At 17 you got a lot to learn. Why on earth do you think these brands make money? You are aware these companies and shops that sell this stuff from HUGE brands are struggling and going under right? Obviously not...
> 
> My problem with the goggles? Well lets just say I know who you're getting them from. Therefor I know you didn't actually do any reasearch and development as you picked them off a line, which is all fine and well, but then you ask $150 for them??? Not sure what quantity you ordered them in, I'd assume you didn't have the money to order a ton but at most you put $30 in to them (if you paid more than that you must have bought VERY few and are REALLY bad at negotiating) and I can buy that exact goggle from the manufacturer you are using on eBay for $30... Whoops (I can provide a link if you need, but I don't feel the need to bring you down publicly any more)
> 
> Good for you for not being a trust fund kid blowing mom and dads money, losing your own money is the best way to learn. Next time research your market some before you go in to it and don't try to blow your product up in a forum of wolves who all know and work in the industry.


Never said I didn't have a lot to learn. It's a start, but theres still no reason it couldn't work.

Also, the goggles were not $30. They were certainly more then that. And we did quite a bit of research to find out if the company we found could provide the quality of product we wanted, it very well could be the one you're thinking of or similar, but the point is we didn't just go for the first one we found like you're implying. We looked into it.


----------



## lab49232

EbonSupplyCo said:


> Never said I didn't have a lot to learn. It's a start, but theres still no reason it couldn't work.
> 
> Also, the goggles were not $30. They were certainly more then that. And we did quite a bit of research to find out if the company we found could provide the quality of product we wanted, it very well could be the one you're thinking of or similar, but the point is we didn't just go for the first one we found like you're implying. We looked into it.


So you couldn't afford to buy many and are terrible at negotiating... That sucks because at your pricing you are competing with companies who do R&D and produce stuff with million dollar marketing campaigns and extra tech. If you want to do OEM price is key. And that's why it won't work. You have no product someone cant make better than you for a fraction of the price. You tried to go in to two of the most competitive and over saturated markets in the world, you have no knowledge of either industry, nothing new to offer, and no money to buy yourself a segment of it. If you do go to college start by taking about 8 million business classes so you can at least learn the most basic concepts or get a throwaway degree like a bachelors in art so you can keep pissing money away. Sorry to be so blunt but it's the best way for you to learn and you came in to here in what was borderline insulting to those of us who know and work in the industry.


----------



## Extremo

EbonSupplyCo said:


> ...it allows us to use the limited amount of money we have for marketing, to give products to snowboarders and skiers to use.


Cool. I'll take a few of those goggles while you're at it too.


----------



## the grouch

lab49232 said:


> So you couldn't afford to buy many and are terrible at negotiating... That sucks because at your pricing you are competing with companies who do R&D and produce stuff with million dollar marketing campaigns and extra tech. If you want to do OEM price is key. And that's why it won't work. You have no product someone cant make better than you for a fraction of the price. You tried to go in to two of the most competitive and over saturated markets in the world, you have no knowledge of either industry, nothing new to offer, and no money to buy yourself a segment of it. If you do go to college start by taking about 8 million business classes so you can at least learn the most basic concepts or get a throwaway degree like a bachelors in art so you can keep pissing money away. Sorry to be so blunt but it's the best way for you to learn and you came in to here in what was borderline insulting to those of us who know and work in the industry.


Harsh as it may sound, that is solid advice.


----------



## Nivek

EbonSupplyCo said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your brand doing that every other for snowboarders by snowboarders brand isn't?
> 
> And for shits, compare what your doing to Gnarly and Dang. If you're doing something they aren't, then you might be on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> Our goal is to give back to athletes as much as possible, obviously starting out, it's hard. But what we're doing right now is using sponsoring athletes and interacting with them as our only form of marketing. Which is not only cost effective, but it allows us to use the limited amount of money we have for marketing, to give products to snowboarders and skiers to use. Sure, it's not much right now, but if you get a free hoodie and pair of goggles as a sponsorship, you're saving money. Money you can spend to travel and go in contests etc.
> 
> Long term, we want to start up a program where a portion of our profits go directly to getting kids into the sport. Want to snowboard, but cant afford a board, or a pass? We want to have the program in place to help those kids out. Thats the goal. So to answer your question, social responsibility and close interaction with athletes is what makes us different. And yes, I know other companies are doing that, but not all of them, and lots of the ones that are don't do it well, we think we can do better. If we make it.
Click to expand...

Sponsorship. Athlete and poor kid. Commendable. But promises arent enough to get people to buy your product. And what you've described isnt anything new.


----------



## StAntonRider

How the hell does a retailer even give back to a sport disregarding money?


----------



## snowklinger

Can u guys put the fun back in snowboarding?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I like how I was just ignored, like oh shit this guy knows what's up. Lets ignore him. 



EbonSupplyCo said:


> The fact you would say that makes me laugh so much. Don't you think we've considered that there are tons of other people doing the same thing? But consider this, how many of them are seeing success.. LOTS! So why couldn't that be us.
> 
> I'm curious what your problems are with the goggles? They're great quality, I use them all the time and I've put them up to the test. And we also actually don't make our shirts with screen printing.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing. I'm not a trust fund kid. I'm broke as sh*t. Trying to pursue my dream while I can before I go off to college next year to get a "real job". Just because you hate what you're doing with your life, doesn't mean you need to dump on people with a dream.
> 
> I realize saying this won't come across as the best marketing, but we're not a big corporation, we're real, we're just like you guys, trying to make something happen. And if you don't want to support that, that's totally fine, but I guess part of me believed some of you might.


Shenzhen Pengyifa Industrial Co., Ltd . ski goggles, swimming goggles, diving sets

YAY Goggles. 

Don't ever say someone hates their job for being honest. They probably love it more than you and are far more passionate. Passion goes a long way. 



EbonSupplyCo said:


> Our goal is to give back to athletes as much as possible, obviously starting out, it's hard. But what we're doing right now is using sponsoring athletes and interacting with them as our only form of marketing. Which is not only cost effective, but it allows us to use the limited amount of money we have for marketing, to give products to snowboarders and skiers to use. Sure, it's not much right now, but if you get a free hoodie and pair of goggles as a sponsorship, you're saving money. Money you can spend to travel and go in contests etc.
> 
> Long term, we want to start up a program where a portion of our profits go directly to getting kids into the sport. Want to snowboard, but cant afford a board, or a pass? We want to have the program in place to help those kids out. Thats the goal. So to answer your question, social responsibility and close interaction with athletes is what makes us different. And yes, I know other companies are doing that, but not all of them, and lots of the ones that are don't do it well, we think we can do better. If we make it.


So what's the bringing something new aspect? Because I'm not seeing it. 



snowklinger said:


> Can u guys put the fun back in snowboarding?


Fun is out, it's all about putting the passion back in snowboarding. This is the reason I'm now only performing rapes on the slope.


----------



## MrOverkill

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fun is out, it's all about putting the passion back in snowboarding. This is the reason I'm now only performing rapes on the slope.


Don't worry, if it's not at least a 1440 triple insertion it's not legitimate and the body has ways of shutting that whole thing down.


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

Look guys, I'm not claiming to be an expert. I'm still a kid just trying to make a go out of something I'm passionate about. We've all made a lot of assumptions about each other. And it should probably stop. Just trying to share what I've started up to people who may take an interest, I'm sorry it has become a problem.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

EbonSupplyCo said:


> Look guys, I'm not claiming to be an expert. I'm still a kid just trying to make a go out of something I'm passionate about. We've all made a lot of assumptions about each other. And it should probably stop. Just trying to share what I've started up to people who may take an interest, I'm sorry it has become a problem.


No you're not. You're sorry that you're getting told how unoriginal this is. It's the lack of being able to take criticism whether constructive or deconstructive that is your problem. You want to live and learn, time to take notes.


----------



## StAntonRider

EbonSupplyCo said:


> Look guys, I'm not claiming to be an expert. I'm still a kid just trying to make a go out of something I'm passionate about. We've all made a lot of assumptions about each other. And it should probably stop. Just trying to share what I've started up to people who may take an interest, I'm sorry it has become a problem.


Hey kid, 

Take everything said here as an atom of a grain of an atom of a grain of salt. 

If you really are 17 and are running a site that actually has a support base (no matter the size), and have a pro team in whatever capacity, then you are a pretty proficient 17 year old and clearly don't do the Mary j. 

I think you got a bright future, but just know that I know you're passionate about this, but there are many more other more effective ways of "supporting the progression of the sport", and just selling retail items and managing a pro team isn't the most effective way


----------



## StAntonRider

BurtonAvenger said:


> No you're not. You're sorry that you're getting told how unoriginal this is. It's the lack of being able to take criticism whether constructive or deconstructive that is your problem. You want to live and learn, time to take notes.


Jesus Christ he is 17 -- let his plan fail or succeed and if the former he will learn.


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

BurtonAvenger said:


> No you're not. You're sorry that you're getting told how unoriginal this is. It's the lack of being able to take criticism whether constructive or deconstructive that is your problem. You want to live and learn, time to take notes.


I don't think that I'm not taking criticism. I get that there are things I need to work on, but you're being absolutely brutal about it, and not letting up. I don't expect you guys to sugar coat everything, I was looking for feedback. However, it's getting to the point where it's becoming a little unnecessarily harsh.


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

StAntonRider said:


> Hey kid,
> 
> Take everything said here as an atom of a grain of an atom of a grain of salt.
> 
> If you really are 17 and are running a site that actually has a support base (no matter the size), and have a pro team in whatever capacity, then you are a pretty proficient 17 year old and clearly don't do the Mary j.
> 
> I think you got a bright future, but just know that I know you're passionate about this, but there are many more other more effective ways of "supporting the progression of the sport", and just selling retail items and managing a pro team isn't the most effective way


Thanks man, means a lot. It's just a start, and it's a fun way to support what I enjoy. And something I thought I was good at. Maybe I was wrong. We've just started though, all these things people are bashing me for, I'm aware, but I don't have the experience or money to do things differently, so only time will tell if we can get this thing to where I already know it needs to be.

Thank you for the support.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

StAntonRider said:


> Jesus Christ he is 17 -- let his plan fail or succeed and if the former he will learn.


 And you're a pile of shit as a human. Go suck on the end of a shotgun. 



EbonSupplyCo said:


> I don't think that I'm not taking criticism. I get that there are things I need to work on, but you're being absolutely brutal about it, and not letting up. I don't expect you guys to sugar coat everything, I was looking for feedback. However, it's getting to the point where it's becoming a little unnecessarily harsh.


Don't be a fucking pussy. There's three types of peoples in this world. Dicks, Pussies, and assholes. Pussies get fucked, assholes shit on everything and sometimes get fucked, and dicks fuck assholes and pussies. Sack the fuck up buttercup. 








EbonSupplyCo said:


> Thanks man, means a lot. It's just a start, and it's a fun way to support what I enjoy. And something I thought I was good at. Maybe I was wrong. We've just started though, all these things people are bashing me for, I'm aware, but I don't have the experience or money to do things differently, so only time will tell if we can get this thing to where I already know it needs to be.
> 
> Thank you for the support.


10 dollars and a joke that's what gave me an internationally recognized website with a readership that is in the millions. Money doesn't mean shit. Experience is something that happens to you on the way. Don't be fucking weak and don't be unoriginal. You're either an imitator or an originator.


----------



## 16gkid

Funny how these threads go, meanwhile someone else on this site is slanging knock off copies of snowboard gear and everyone thinks its the shit, isnt it ironic....dont you think?:embarrased1:


----------



## CassMT

All in how you word things apparently

We're still being doubted and given shit 12yrs into one business project and 14yrs into another. Just keep going.


----------



## ekb18c

The real world is harsh but the internet is even more harsh!


----------



## CassMT

Real world not even that harsh, it' just superhard to get noticed. And it has a lot less to do with originality than persistence.


----------



## Deacon

16gkid said:


> Funny how these threads go, meanwhile someone else on this site is slanging knock off copies of snowboard gear and everyone thinks its the shit, isnt it ironic....dont you think?:embarrased1:


Who ya referring to? Because if it's who i think it is, you're way off base.


----------



## 16gkid

Deacon said:


> you're way off base.


 do tell, because it seems like theyre a exact copy of another brands product


----------



## Argo

16gkid said:


> do tell, because it seems like theyre a exact copy of another brands product


I only See the main/big difference in price. I think your talking about grayne goggles, they are $50-75. That is a great price point to offer a nice competitive goggle(knockoff/similar) to the market. $150 for a knockoff/similar goggle isn't. ....


----------



## Argo

Deacon said:


> Who ya referring to? Because if it's who i think it is, you're way off base.


I wouldn't say he is WAY off base. Maybe just over ran first a little!


----------



## Mystery2many

OP, you shouldn't have brought that overpriced SKIER shit in here. If you were just about snowboarding I think it would have still been harsh but you'd have a little more support. Pizza, french fries homie......


----------



## Deacon

Argo said:


> I wouldn't say he is WAY off base. Maybe just over ran first a little!


WS also offers tons of free advice, hooks members up with discounts, gives product away every year on here. His in house brand boards are at a price point as to make them very attractive for beginners and those on a budget. He has the respect of the forum because he gives back. I remember last season a guy came on here looking for advice on how to get started with no cash, unsolicited WS hooked him up with a board. Shit like that is why he doesn't get flamed but gets business from sbf.


----------



## Argo

Deacon said:


> WS also offers tons of free advice, hooks members up with discounts, gives product away every year on here. His in house brand boards are at a price point as to make them very attractive for beginners and those on a budget. He had the respect of the forum because he gives back. I remember last season a guy came on here looking for advice on how to get started with no cash, unsolicited WS hooked him up with a board. Shit like that is why he doesn't get flamed but gets business from sbf.


Totally agree with you.


----------



## 16gkid

Deacon said:


> WS also offers tons of free advice, hooks members up with discounts, gives product away every year on here. His in house brand boards are at a price point as to make them very attractive for beginners and those on a budget. He has the respect of the forum because he gives back. I remember last season a guy came on here looking for advice on how to get started with no cash, unsolicited WS hooked him up with a board. Shit like that is why he doesn't get flamed but gets business from sbf.


Fair enough


----------



## scotty100

Maybe I'm a little cynical...but the "story" is the kid is 17??! Hmm. Coming off as more than a tad mature for me to believe he's 17...makes for a sympathetic narrative though...well not really. Yawn.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I feel like this company would do well on blackpeoplemeet.com


----------



## Extremo

scotty100 said:


> Maybe I'm a little cynical...but the "story" is the kid is 17??! Hmm. Coming off as more than a tad mature for me to believe he's 17...makes for a sympathetic narrative though...well not really. Yawn.


Coming in here trying to sell knock off goggles for $150 and trying to pass off wal-mart clothes with gay slogans printed on them as 'ski gear' tells me he's at most 17...mentally anyways.


----------



## radiomuse210

I just want to know why you expect me to pay $55-60 for a normal, run of the mill women's hoodie. I purchased my Volcom hydrotech water resistant, fleece lined hoodie for $30. I can get a cotton/poly hoodie for that or cheaper. The point is that you're offering nothing that is innovative - just more clothes in a market that is full of clothes/hoodies/jackets/goggles with better tech from more reputable brands. It's extremely difficult to break into an industry such as this without some sort of financial cushion, connections, or innovation that's going to get you noticed. Everyone wants to pursue and live their dream - but setting up a website with overpriced, everyday clothing isn't how you get into the big time. And the comments you are getting is the kind of harsh reality and rejection you're going to get time and time again in the real world - and especially when trying to build your own brand. You're getting defensive about it and this is just an internet forum.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

radiomuse210 said:


> I just want to know why you expect me to pay $55-60 for a normal, run of the mill women's hoodie. I purchased my Volcom hydrotech water resistant, fleece lined hoodie for $30. I can get a cotton/poly hoodie for that or cheaper. The point is that you're offering nothing that is innovative - just more clothes in a market that is full of clothes/hoodies/jackets/goggles with better tech from more reputable brands. It's extremely difficult to break into an industry such as this without some sort of financial cushion, connections, or innovation that's going to get you noticed. Everyone wants to pursue and live their dream - but setting up a website with overpriced, everyday clothing isn't how you get into the big time. And the comments you are getting is the kind of harsh reality and rejection you're going to get time and time again in the real world - and especially when trying to build your own brand. You're getting defensive about it and this is just an internet forum.


Oh but didn't you get the memo? In the world of today you're not allowed to tell a kid the harsh realities of the real world. That way they never know that they're not unique, special, or mommies best!


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh but didn't you get the memo? In the world of today you're not allowed to tell a kid the harsh realities of the real world. That way they never know that they're not unique, special, or mommies best!


No one said you can't tell a 'kid' the harsh realities of the real world, because clearly you have, over and over and over.

What I find the most interesting is that you are literally making fun of us for getting a head start. I am going to school for digital arts next year and my partner for business, so the way I look at it we are the lucky ones because we got to start before everyone else.

Honestly though, just picture 5 years down the road how much more experience and knowledge we will have of this industry opposed to as if we waited until 25 to start our company. The best and frankly only way to learn the industry is to go out there and make it happen.

It's kind of sad actually because I truly can't tell whether you are a no life who sits at home on his computer and finds satisfaction in telling people what they can't do - or someone who has actually made it somewhere and is speaking from experience. And quite frankly, if it is the latter, I thank you for your suggestions and motivation. I feel like if it weren't for people like you I would not have nearly the same amount of motivation to prove people like you wrong. So again, I thank you


----------



## Entriquit

I have been following these guys since startup, and not going to lie, every single one of you that has come in here and shut them down all have very valid points to make.

However, I have yet to see someone be successful without taking a bunch of heat from the haters. Why? They are everywhere, you can't go anywhere (in the real world, or on the internet) without unambitious dickwads to try to stop what they are doing.

These kids are following their dreams and pursuing their passions.
They will be the ones laughing when they make it and you are still sitting at home whining at people on the internet. Peace.

Everyone Love Everyone, I have never been on a forum with more disrespectful people in my life. Hope you are proud.

P.S. Y'all made me make an account on here just so I could say this.


----------



## Simon Birch

EbonSupplyCo said:


> No one said you can't tell a 'kid' the harsh realities of the real world, because clearly you have, over and over and over.
> 
> What I find the most interesting is that you are literally making fun of us for getting a head start. I am going to school for digital arts next year and my partner for business, so the way I look at it we are the lucky ones because we got to start before everyone else.
> 
> Honestly though, just picture 5 years down the road how much more experience and knowledge we will have of this industry opposed to as if we waited until 25 to start our company. The best and frankly only way to learn the industry is to go out there and make it happen.
> 
> It's kind of sad actually because I truly can't tell whether you are a no life who sits at home on his computer and finds satisfaction in telling people what they can't do - or someone who has actually made it somewhere and is speaking from experience. And quite frankly, if it is the latter, I thank you for your suggestions and motivation. I feel like if it weren't for people like you I would not have nearly the same amount of motivation to prove people like you wrong. So again, I thank you


Your now responding to a post over three months old? I would hate to see how long your customer support response times are heh.


----------



## Nivek

Entriquit said:


> I have been following these guys since startup, and not going to lie, every single one of you that has come in here and shut them down all have very valid points to make.
> 
> However, I have yet to see someone be successful without taking a bunch of heat from the haters. Why? They are everywhere, you can't go anywhere (in the real world, or on the internet) without unambitious dickwads to try to stop what they are doing.
> 
> These kids are following their dreams and pursuing their passions.
> They will be the ones laughing when they make it and you are still sitting at home whining at people on the internet. Peace.
> 
> Everyone Love Everyone, I have never been on a forum with more disrespectful people in my life. Hope you are proud.
> 
> P.S. Y'all made me make an account on here just so I could say this.


See, your mistaking harsh criticism for hate. This kid was literally trying to sell us on a brand name. His goggles are OEM. They are catalog picks. There was no unique design. So the product is already very available to us. And what is available to us is BETTER. If there was something genuine about the product we would have been nicer. There's a difference between wanting to make money from snowboarding, and wanting to better snowboarding while making money. Ebon was the lesser.

The world I'd harsh, cruel, and unfair. Get used to it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

EbonSupplyCo said:


> No one said you can't tell a 'kid' the harsh realities of the real world, because clearly you have, over and over and over.
> 
> What I find the most interesting is that you are literally making fun of us for getting a head start. I am going to school for digital arts next year and my partner for business, so the way I look at it we are the lucky ones because we got to start before everyone else.
> 
> Honestly though, just picture 5 years down the road how much more experience and knowledge we will have of this industry opposed to as if we waited until 25 to start our company. The best and frankly only way to learn the industry is to go out there and make it happen.
> 
> It's kind of sad actually because I truly can't tell whether you are a no life who sits at home on his computer and finds satisfaction in telling people what they can't do - or someone who has actually made it somewhere and is speaking from experience. And quite frankly, if it is the latter, I thank you for your suggestions and motivation. I feel like if it weren't for people like you I would not have nearly the same amount of motivation to prove people like you wrong. So again, I thank you


Three fucking months later? What the hell did your parents take away your Internet privilege? 

Your first mistake is you're going to school. That's money being wasted. Your second mistake is thinking that at the level you're at you will make it happen in the industry. You're not in the industry you just went to Alibaba and found some OEM goggle manufacturers that can slap your logo on it. Seriously? Don't believe me? Here. Snow Goggles-Snow Goggles Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comSports Eyewear

God damn The Googles is the greatest thing in the snow sports industry. 

So in the immortal words of Ricky "Frig off Randy!"



Entriquit said:


> I have been following these guys since startup, and not going to lie, every single one of you that has come in here and shut them down all have very valid points to make.
> 
> However, I have yet to see someone be successful without taking a bunch of heat from the haters. Why? They are everywhere, you can't go anywhere (in the real world, or on the internet) without unambitious dickwads to try to stop what they are doing.
> 
> These kids are following their dreams and pursuing their passions.
> They will be the ones laughing when they make it and you are still sitting at home whining at people on the internet. Peace.
> 
> Everyone Love Everyone, I have never been on a forum with more disrespectful people in my life. Hope you are proud.
> 
> P.S. Y'all made me make an account on here just so I could say this.


No one made you come here and make an account. There wasn't a group of us armed to the teeth that broke into your house, held you at gunpoint, forced you to join here, and then write this response. You did it all on your own. So stop being part of the entitled generation that can't take onus for their actions. 

Oh no we were real and honest, that's so disrespectful. Fuck off douche nozzle. 

































*Sent from my childhood bedroom on my parents Internet*


----------



## chomps1211

Entriquit said:


> I have been following these guys since startup, and not going to lie, *every single one of you that has come in here and shut them down all have very valid points to make.*
> 
> *However, I have yet to see someone be successful without taking a bunch of heat from the haters.
> you can't go anywhere (in the real world, or on the internet) without unambitious dickwads to try to stop what they are doing.*
> 
> Everyone Love Everyone, I have never been on a forum with more disrespectful people in my life. Hope you are proud.


So,.... In your own words, We expressed "valid points" and _that_ makes us haters??? How does that work?

You only confirmed the comments from others and BA that you & they are a part of the "You can't tell me I'm not special" generation. 




Entriquit said:


> P.S. Y'all made me make an account on here just so I could say this.


...and if you followed all of this as you said you did, then you are aware that like yourself, the OP _only_ opened an account and posted for the sole purpose of hocking their un-inspired, un-original wares to us without contributing squat to the community! The consequences of which are _expressly_ spelled out in the forum rules. (...which you would know if either of you had bothered to read them.)

Don't want to get flamed,..?? Don't show up here dowsed in gasoline asking for a light!!!  :dunno:


----------



## Donutz

FFS, EbonSupplyCo/Entriquit, at least make the effort to post from a different PC or a different internet account so you have a small possibility of getting a different IP address.

:facepalm1:


----------



## Phedder

Donutz said:


> FFS, EbonSupplyCo/Entriquit, at least make the effort to post from a different PC or a different internet account so you have a small possibility of getting a different IP address.
> 
> :facepalm1:


Priceless! oint:


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> FFS, EbonSupplyCo/Entriquit, at least make the effort to post from a different PC or a different internet account so you have a small possibility of getting a different IP address.
> 
> :facepalm1:


I'm guessing he/she showed mom n dad all the mean comments and they of course felt compelled to log on and chastise us about how awful we are for not appreciating their "special" little dumpling! :facepalm1:


----------



## snowklinger

sometimes the only answer is Donutz.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

How do you like your flame broiled posts? With a side of Donutz.


----------



## DevilWithin

Haha...awesome Donutz!


----------



## Entriquit

Nivek said:


> See, your mistaking harsh criticism for hate. This kid was literally trying to sell us on a brand name. His goggles are OEM. They are catalog picks. There was no unique design. So the product is already very available to us. And what is available to us is BETTER. If there was something genuine about the product we would have been nicer. There's a difference between wanting to make money from snowboarding, and wanting to better snowboarding while making money. Ebon was the lesser.
> 
> The world I'd harsh, cruel, and unfair. Get used to it.


Oh don't get me wrong, I understand it is criticism, he even says so himself in the previous post. I just think it is very ridiculous and redundant when people are repeating the same points over and over after he has clearly said several times himself he has taken all of these points into consideration.


----------



## Entriquit

BurtonAvenger said:


> Three fucking months later? What the hell did your parents take away your Internet privilege?
> 
> Your first mistake is you're going to school. That's money being wasted. Your second mistake is thinking that at the level you're at you will make it happen in the industry. You're not in the industry you just went to Alibaba and found some OEM goggle manufacturers that can slap your logo on it. Seriously? Don't believe me? Here. Snow Goggles-Snow Goggles Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comSports Eyewear
> 
> God damn The Googles is the greatest thing in the snow sports industry.
> 
> So in the immortal words of Ricky "Frig off Randy!"
> 
> 
> 
> No one made you come here and make an account. There wasn't a group of us armed to the teeth that broke into your house, held you at gunpoint, forced you to join here, and then write this response. You did it all on your own. So stop being part of the entitled generation that can't take onus for their actions.
> 
> Oh no we were real and honest, that's so disrespectful. Fuck off douche nozzle.
> 
> *Sent from my childhood bedroom on my parents Internet*


Never once did I mention being forced against my will to make an account at gunpoint. Just after reading this thread and the level that you guys were taking a simple forum post to is honestly ridiculous, yet kind of funny. :facepalm1::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Entriquit

chomps1211 said:


> So,.... In your own words, We expressed "valid points" and _that_ makes us haters??? How does that work?
> 
> You only confirmed the comments from others and BA that you & they are a part of the "You can't tell me I'm not special" generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and if you followed all of this as you said you did, then you are aware that like yourself, the OP _only_ opened an account and posted for the sole purpose of hocking their un-inspired, un-original wares to us without contributing squat to the community! The consequences of which are _expressly_ spelled out in the forum rules. (...which you would know if either of you had bothered to read them.)
> 
> Don't want to get flamed,..?? Don't show up here dowsed in gasoline asking for a light!!!  :dunno:



Never called you or anyone specifically haters, there were definitely a lot of good points that were made here, and he even said so himself that they were all taken into consideration. Just some people were really taking it to far and repeating the same points over and over.

And actually, their company entered a local dragons den competition winning first prize and a grant of $2500 after pitching their idea in front of a panel of judges. They are currently working on raising money for the local skate park and helping out lots of local skaters as well as kids in our school, its pretty awesome actually. The amount of support they are receiving from the community is really inspiring them, and I would know this because I am in a class in school called Navigator and they are in my class and work on it during that period. :happy::embarrased1:


----------



## Entriquit

Donutz said:


> FFS, EbonSupplyCo/Entriquit, at least make the effort to post from a different PC or a different internet account so you have a small possibility of getting a different IP address.
> 
> :facepalm1:



Not the same person, as previously stated I am in a class with these kids called Navigator, they use this class to work on their company so I often talk to them about how things are going. After coming on here and reading all the posts I just felt the need to speak up.


----------



## DevilWithin

Entriquit said:


> Never once did I mention being forced against my will to make an account at gunpoint. Just after reading this thread and the level that you guys were taking a simple forum post to is honestly ridiculous, yet kind of funny. :facepalm1::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


Are you for real? Haha...the admin just called you out for having the same IP address as EbonSupplyCo and you continue posing and pretending. Too funny. Good luck with life kiddo.

EDIT: just saw your response as I was typing mine. Still lame if you're friends and posing. The EbonSupplyCo logo is the only unique thing they have and it sucks. Such a poorly designed identity.


----------



## DevilWithin

Entriquit said:


> Maybe read the rest of my posts before posting, nice try. As already stated previously like 3 times, these kids are in my class, I sit right beside them when they work on this project. :finger1:


Is he giving you a handy under the table while you typed that up for him?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Entriquit said:


> Never once did I mention being forced against my will to make an account at gunpoint. Just after reading this thread and the level that you guys were taking a simple forum post to is honestly ridiculous, yet kind of funny. :facepalm1::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


Satire and humor it is clearly above you. 



Entriquit said:


> Never called you or anyone specifically haters, there were definitely a lot of good points that were made here, and he even said so himself that they were all taken into consideration. Just some people were really taking it to far and repeating the same points over and over.
> 
> And actually, their company entered a local dragons den competition winning first prize and a grant of $2500 after pitching their idea in front of a panel of judges. They are currently working on raising money for the local skate park and helping out lots of local skaters as well as kids in our school, its pretty awesome actually. The amount of support they are receiving from the community is really inspiring them, and I would know this because I am in a class in school called Navigator and they are in my class and work on it during that period. :happy::embarrased1:


Cool they got funding from a competition that clearly has no understanding of lifestyle or snow sports. It's a lot like crowd funding as well. It's great if you're pitching it to idiots that won't use your product. 

Cool story about the local community. Not sure how that helps the rest of us that were like "yay another lifestyle goggle company that OEM'd everything!". 

You whine and cry too much about how people give feedback. Leads me to believe you too are also 17 years old. Perhaps I should just put up Bieber memes. 

You've upgraded from a "Frig off Randy." to "Fuck off Lahey!"


----------



## ridinbend

DevilWithin said:


> Is he giving you a handy under the table while you typed that up for him?


WTF? You want a handy from a HS boy creepy pedophile ******? Who thinks of that? These guys are 17 and doing more than any other high school kid I ever knew. Give em a fucking break. 

Burtonavenger will be one of the harshest critics you encounter in your early journeys. Keep up the good work fellas. If it doesn't work the first time, don't give up. The resilient heart of an entrepreneur will eventually find long term success.


----------



## DevilWithin

ridinbend said:


> WTF? You want a handy from a HS boy creepy ******? These guys are 17 and doing more than any other high school kid I ever knew. Give em a fucking break.


Learn how to fucking read.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

ridinbend said:


> WTF? You want a handy from a HS boy creepy pedophile ******? Who thinks of that? These guys are 17 and doing more than any other high school kid I ever knew. Give em a fucking break.
> 
> Burtonavenger will be one of the harshest critics you encounter in your early journeys. Keep up the good work fellas. If it doesn't work the first time, don't give up. The resilient heart of an entrepreneur will eventually find long term success.


Reading comprehension is tough. 

The irony is they're hating on people giving them what they asked for. Clearly market research isn't something they're good at. This isn't their ideal market, I think they would do well with the crowd that likes ripped off Saga street pieces and generic goggles all while spouting regurgitated marketing from the last 20 years. I.e kids that just want to be "core"!


----------



## ridinbend

When somebody regards two hs students sitting next to each other in class, the first thing that comes to my mind is not handys. Despite the context, the fact you thought about two guys pulling on each other is fucked up you dirty kook.


----------



## Entriquit

BurtonAvenger said:


> Satire and humor it is clearly above you.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool they got funding from a competition that clearly has no understanding of lifestyle or snow sports. It's a lot like crowd funding as well. It's great if you're pitching it to idiots that won't use your product.
> 
> Cool story about the local community. Not sure how that helps the rest of us that were like "yay another lifestyle goggle company that OEM'd everything!".
> 
> You whine and cry too much about how people give feedback. Leads me to believe you too are also 17 years old. Perhaps I should just put up Bieber memes.
> 
> You've upgraded from a "Frig off Randy." to "Fuck off Lahey!"


Well as stated for I think... the sixth time now?? I am in their class, so yeah actually I am 17 as well. What of it?





ridinbend said:


> WTF? You want a handy from a HS boy creepy pedophile ******? Who thinks of that? These guys are 17 and doing more than any other high school kid I ever knew. Give em a fucking break.
> 
> Burtonavenger will be one of the harshest critics you encounter in your early journeys. Keep up the good work fellas. If it doesn't work the first time, don't give up. The resilient heart of an entrepreneur will eventually find long term success.



It makes my happy to see some supportive and good hearts on here, good for once. Have a nice day :happy:




DevilWithin said:


> Is he giving you a handy under the table while you typed that up for him?


 Yeah thats totally what kids do in schools today, just because thats what happened at your school doesnt mean it happens everywhere pal.


----------



## f00bar

So is it officially summer thread season now? Or do we have to wait for an official NS/Mervin love/hate thread to kick it off?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

ridinbend said:


> When somebody regards two hs students sitting next to each other in class, the first thing that comes to my mind is not handys. Despite the context, the fact you thought about two guys pulling on each other is fucked up you dirty kook.


Well we could bring up butt chugging or how it's cool to be 16 and stupid. 



Entriquit said:


> Well as stated for I think... the sixth time now?? I am in their class, so yeah actually I am 17 as well. What of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes my happy to see some supportive and good hearts on here, good for once. Have a nice day :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats totally what kids do in schools today, just because thats what happened at your school doesnt mean it happens everywhere pal.


You're still responding? Do you need some preparation H for that butt hurt? 

You're starting to go all George Greene on us.


----------



## DevilWithin

In my school it was the priests.:laughat2:

I didn't realize you were so literal and sensitive Ridinbend. My comment was written as sarcasm and the last time I checked 17 year olds were writing the book on how to dish it out. Entriquit is a shill or better yet, a stooge...he lost all credibility trying to pose and pretend as an outsider when all along he was his classmate and friend. He should have simply disclosed that in his first post. 

It is great to see 17 year olds trying to start something. There was a ton of helpful advice provided, yet EbonSupplyCo didn't humble himself enough to listen. That in itself is a valuable lesson. I hope he takes some of the advice and does well for himself.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It seems to me that when someone gets offended for the term handy and goes all morally superior they're the one that might be the pederass.


----------



## ridinbend

DevilWithin said:


> In my school it was the priests.:laughat2:
> 
> I didn't realize you were so literal and sensitive Ridinbend. My comment was written as sarcasm and the last time I checked 17 year olds were writing the book on how to dish it out.


So I had an extra day off before going back to work and saw this thread get rehashed and then ripped to shreds. I'm now 33 and remember vividly back in HS doodling ideas for a surf brand with buddies. For some young guys in HS to come up with the funds to at least have the product, build the site, get homies to wear their gear and push it is impressive. Constructive criticism is one thing but telling them they deserve death is another. I don't have the grim outlook ba has. Despite the pricing, the low quality hoodies I gotta give it to these guys. They are the future and there is clear passion. Maybe their dad funded it maybe not. Either way, they'll be successful in they long run, and hopefully they are part of the future of snowboarding. I am impressed by their extracurricular passion outside of getting pussy and partying. Your comment crossed the line and I gave my two cents. Best of luck to these guys.


----------



## DevilWithin

Fair enough...I clearly have different views on where to draw the line.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

ridinbend said:


> So I had an extra day off before going back to work and saw this thread get rehashed and then ripped to shreds. I'm now 33 and remember vividly back in HS doodling ideas for a surf brand with buddies. For some young guys in HS to come up with the funds to at least have the product, build the site, get homies to wear their gear and push it is impressive. Constructive criticism is one thing but telling them they deserve death is another. I don't have the grim outlook ba has. Despite the pricing, the low quality hoodies I gotta give it to these guys. They are the future and there is clear passion. Maybe their dad funded it maybe not. Either way, they'll be successful in they long run, and hopefully they are part of the future of snowboarding. I am impressed by their extracurricular passion outside of getting pussy and partying. Your comment crossed the line and I gave my two cents. Best of luck to these guys.


It's not that impressive. Most people aren't building websites themselves, they buy a 10 dollar domain name, slap a free or cheap (i.e. under 50 dollar) template on free hosting. Wordpress has really changed the website game. Google is far too easy of a search tool to find an OEM manufacturer. Chinese prices are cheap. Talent is overly abundant. 

To say it's impressive, isn't. This day and age things are too easy to accomplish, especially when a lack of originality is being pushed out for people to consume. 

If you get a death from a handy, that's some serious dry hands.


----------



## chomps1211

EbonSupplyCo said:


> ….It's kind of sad actually because *I truly can't tell whether you are a no life who sits at home on his computer and finds satisfaction in telling people what they can't do - or someone who has actually made it somewhere and is speaking from experience.* And quite frankly, if it is the latter, I thank you for your suggestions and motivation. I feel like if it weren't for people like you I would not have nearly the same amount of motivation to prove people like you wrong. So again, I thank you



So,.. What you're saying is that the guy you think may be a "no Life Computer geek" showed you _far_ more respect before making his comments than you were willing to show him!!!

His web site is in his signature, and after all this, you didn't even consider checking it out to see who and what he is about? You Haven't bothered to check out where his knowledge and experience comes from? Why he might have the opinions he does!

He did you the courtesy of taking a look at whatever overpriced OEM products your site is offering before laying into you with his brand of blunt and brutally honest feedback! But apparently you couldn't be bothered to check him out?

If you had, you might have gotten an education on the level of involvement, contacts and experience *he* has within the "community" you say you want to serve!!!

Second or third time I ever read one of his comments on this forum, "I" went and checked out his website if for no other reason than to try and get some idea of "Who the fuck is this guy, and Where the hell is he coming from??" And those comments weren't even directed at me!!!

…can't tell if you're lazy, stupid or just suck at research! :dunno:


----------



## Entriquit

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well we could bring up butt chugging or how it's cool to be 16 and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still responding? Do you need some preparation H for that butt hurt?
> 
> You're starting to go all George Greene on us.


Well uh.. never done H or Butt Chugged anything.. but ok?


----------



## Donutz

Well, this has degenerated about far enough, I think.


----------

